# "We got great pressure" he says



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

https://vimeo.com/114142805

170PSI is too high for residential right?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Plumbersteve said:


> https://vimeo.com/114142805
> 
> 170PSI is too high for residential right?


video will not play and 170 is in the low range,usually around 250psi will give a good shower


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Plumbersteve said:


> https://vimeo.com/114142805
> 
> 170PSI is too high for residential right?


Just a wee bit. As in 90psi over.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I got 185psi at my house


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

Plumbersteve said:


> https://vimeo.com/114142805
> 
> 170PSI is too high for residential right?


http://vimeo.com/114142805


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Ya'll do know it's against code to hook-up to the fire hydrant just to get a lil more pressure for your shower, huh? Do ya? Do ya? Do ya?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I got 185psi at my house


Really? Do you use a PRV at the inlet or just allow full pressure throughout? The house I moved in to a few months ago had about 95-100 psi. It was like knives cutting me when I showered. Not only that but my water dispenser on my refrigerator would not work properly due to the high pressure. Its not that I mind having high pressure but the negatives made it not worth maintaining it. I also do not want to come home to the burst washing machine hose. I installed a PRV using shark bites on to my main inlet which was PEX so it took a total of 15 minutes cutting into the wall and installing it.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I assume the 185 psi isn't a real pressure.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

dhal22 said:


> I assume the 185 psi isn't a real pressure.


Maybe...maybe. We'll have to wait and see...


----------



## Fox (Dec 10, 2014)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Really? Do you use a PRV at the inlet or just allow full pressure throughout? The house I moved in to a few months ago had about 95-100 psi. It was like knives cutting me when I showered. Not only that but my water dispenser on my refrigerator would not work properly due to the high pressure. Its not that I mind having high pressure but the negatives made it not worth maintaining it. I also do not want to come home to the burst washing machine hose. I installed a PRV using shark bites on to my main inlet which was PEX so it took a total of 15 minutes cutting into the wall and installing it.


I had a water softener head peal like a banana fro 100psi.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Fox said:


> I had a water softener head peal like a banana fro 100psi.


Never had one blow apart but I had one that the motor didn't have enough power to push the piston back into the service position. That was a little over 100.

Also had one where a ballcock couldn't shut off. The float was completely under water by an inch or more and it was still running wide open


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Shut off the water heater inlet and see where it is when the t&p isn't discharging.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Really? Do you use a PRV at the inlet or just allow full pressure throughout? The house I moved in to a few months ago had about 95-100 psi. It was like knives cutting me when I showered. Not only that but my water dispenser on my refrigerator would not work properly due to the high pressure. Its not that I mind having high pressure but the negatives made it not worth maintaining it. I also do not want to come home to the burst washing machine hose. I installed a PRV using shark bites on to my main inlet which was PEX so it took a total of 15 minutes cutting into the wall and installing it.


Yes, the water being supplied at my meter is actually 187psi. After having the regulator fail about a year after installing it when I purchased the house and as a result my refrigerator water supply line blew (so dang lucky it was at night and I was watching T.V. When it happened, I now have two inline regulators with a hose bibs after so I can test every now and then. And I also no longer have a water supply to my refrigerator. So far 5 of m neighbors have had major bursts, do due this pressure. I do like having an unregulated full port hose bib as I can wash my neighbors car from across the street. :laughing:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> I assume the 185 psi isn't a real pressure.


Its real dude! I've been lazy the last 2 years and I figured that when my toilet s ballcock starts screaming (usually around 120) ill put rebuilding my PRV's on the schedule.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

We have 185 psig from the street. I have a PRV to the house and a second PRV before the RP to the sprinklers. I left one bib at street pressure just for fun but it is tough on hoses.

Mark


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

ToUtahNow said:


> We have 185 psig from the street. I have a PRV to the house and a second PRV before the RP to the sprinklers. I left one bib at street pressure just for fun but it is tough on hoses.
> 
> Mark


I bet it is. When I used to live on a ranch we had a few fixtures downhill of a 10,000 gallon storage tank. It was a huge drop in elevation between the storage tank and the fixtures and there was no PRV. Any garden hose hooked up to one of the hose bibs with a spray nozzle at the end would always blow very quickly in the summertime when you combined it with 110 degree temps. There were multiple valves in the line but none of them could stop the water 100% so all the repairs we did on the PVC lines were done using dresser couplings. I did not know about PRV's at the time and I guess the guys I worked with didn't know about them either. Oh well. We made it work.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Just tested a RPZ for a peach orchard a half a mile down from my house. Same distribution line as me at the bottom of 1 million gallon storage tanks...incoming line pressure into the RPZ was 212 psi.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> Shut off the water heater inlet and see where it is when the t&p isn't discharging.


lol wondering when someone was going to bring up the fact the T&P would be going off full blast on anything past 150 pounds . :laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

justme said:


> lol wondering when someone was going to bring up the fact the T&P would be going off full blast on anything past 150 pounds . :laughing:


only if it's not frozen shut


----------

